# Bluetooth Phone



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi I wondered if anyone can help please :-| 
Ive got a new Mk3 Sline Ultra with tech pack & comfort/sound pack
I connected my smartphone (I Phone 6) to the car on the first day I had it, but when I receive a call the mobile rings (in my pocket) but there is no audible ring over the cars media system.
Ive gone into the sound menu and accessed the phone ring but it says the phone type is not supported :x 
Cant believe it doesn't support the I Phone 6 !!!, unless I'm doing something wrong !!

HELP


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

No problem with the iPhone 6 in my car.

Just off the top of my head, I wonder if it's possible to adjust the volume down to zilch on the car's phone ring? Does your audio system playback get muted when a call comes in?

You might try turning the volume knob up whilst you're getting an incoming call to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> No problem with the iPhone 6 in my car.
> 
> Just off the top of my head, I wonder if it's possible to adjust the volume down to zilch on the car's phone ring? Does your audio system playback get muted when a call comes in?
> 
> You might try turning the volume knob up whilst you're getting an incoming call to see if it makes any difference.


On an incoming call the phone will ring and as soon as I receive the call by pressing the steering wheel button, the radio will mute . I'll have s look regarding the phone volume later


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

A10TT said:


> Hi I wondered if anyone can help please :-|
> Ive got a new Mk3 Sline Ultra with tech pack & comfort/sound pack
> I connected my smartphone (I Phone 6) to the car on the first day I had it, but when I receive a call the mobile rings (in my pocket) but there is no audible ring over the cars media system.
> Ive gone into the sound menu and accessed the phone ring but it says the phone type is not supported :x
> ...


Hi I have this issue as well. My iPhone 6 rings in my pocket but not through the B&O sound system in the car!

Can anyone help???


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> No problem with the iPhone 6 in my car.
> 
> Just off the top of my head, I wonder if it's possible to adjust the volume down to zilch on the car's phone ring? Does your audio system playback get muted when a call comes in?
> 
> You might try turning the volume knob up whilst you're getting an incoming call to see if it makes any difference.


Do you have the B&O audio system? I will be massively disappointed if the B&O does not perform as expected.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

RussB said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem with the iPhone 6 in my car.
> ...


Don't worry the B&O is fab! worth the money!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have B&O and iPhone 6. I have not yet received a call in my car so can't comment on that but I have made several. It dials and connects and the clarity is excellent. Hope it's a simple setting to fix somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes I've got the B&O system, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> Yes I've got the B&O system, so shouldn't be a problem.


Excellent. Just another couple of years, i mean months until mine is ready (supposedly).


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

I have spent ages going through all the menus and I believe it is in the sound menu, then selecting telephone from the options.
The problem is the options of ring tone ang ring volume are greyed out !
If I click on either it just says that my phone does not support it


----------



## Jayybel (May 23, 2016)

Hi did anyone find and answer to this? I'm having the same problem with iphone and B&O system - no ringtone in car
thanks


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

The phone does not support certain features over bluetooth, but that is not the same as not supporting it ringing.

All I can say is that I have the same setup (iPhone 6, B&O and the Tech Pack) and I don't have this issue.

Not much help I know, but it just means you need to keep digging through the menus or check the manual.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I use the iPhone SE but on the standard audio system and again all works fine - one thing to try for those having issues is to completely unpair the phone and then pair afresh. For iOS devices go to "Bluetooth" under "Settings" and delete "Audi MMI..." by clicking "I" on right and then "Forget This Device".

You need to do similar but on the MMI system, not sure exactly but you need to get to the Phone/Bluetooth settings and remove the appropriate pairing.

The point is to completely remove all traces of the phone pairing at both ends before you repair a new, hopefully this will then allow the repair to set things up without carrying over any previous settings from the old.

Just a guess but worth a try.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

A10TT said:


> Hi I wondered if anyone can help please :-|
> Ive got a new Mk3 Sline Ultra with tech pack & comfort/sound pack
> I connected my smartphone (I Phone 6) to the car on the first day I had it, but when I receive a call the mobile rings (in my pocket) but there is no audible ring over the cars media system.
> Ive gone into the sound menu and accessed the phone ring but it says the phone type is not supported :x
> ...


I have just tried this in my car for you and you are Not doing anything wrong. I have more or less the same spec car & phone as yourself and the phone is not fully supported, so as you state no adjustments can be made. I am pretty sure though that I can hear the ring tone faintly through the cars speakers as well as the phone.


----------



## Jayybel (May 23, 2016)

I resolved this yesterday with iPhone 6 it was simple in the end. The volume button on centre console to the left of gear stick, when your phone is ringing in your pocket turn this up to desired level and you should hear the phone ring normally through your speakers, switch off car, when you turn on again the volume stays at the previously set level and can be heard normally through car speakers.

I can't however get the volume on radio and on streamed music to match. I need to turn up streamed music to almost full level then if I switch to radio the loudness is deafening, volume during phone calls isn't great either.

B&O system and MMI

If anyone can help with the volume issue that would be great


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

The volume is different because it's two different sources that have different volume levels.

If you're playing music off an iPhone then next time you're in iTunes, highlight all your music (hold ctrl and press A) and go to get info, should be able to increase the volume.

This will make it louder but may give a slightly worse audio quality at higher volumes, but your mileage may vary.

Edit: just read again and that's for streamed music. 
I had the same in my current car that Spotify is significantly quieter than other sources. Unfortunately that likely isnt something you can solve.


----------



## Jayybel (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, it's so bad it has to be resolved not acceptable in a 43k car. Difference in volume between streamed music and radio is so extreme that's it scares the life out of me, has to be a safety issue!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's not a car fault, it's your phones.

I have the exact same thing in my civic, volume has to be almost blasted when streaming but CDs, radio and even stored music on the iPhone play fine.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I connected my phone today via bluetooth. Just using it for calls, but everytime I switch the ignition off it has started playing music on the phone through its speaker. Random!

I'm going to disconnect tomorrow and establish a new connection and see what that does. But otherwise, any ideas how to stop it?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just so im clear I get the phones ring tone thru my speakers. But I used to be able to select a specific car ring tone too. Ie Moon, or Voice amongst other. Now it just says phone not supporyed amd I cant select a car ringtone. Phone ring tones works fine. Used to work now stopped.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbuk73 (Dec 12, 2017)

stumardy said:


> A10TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I wondered if anyone can help please :-|
> ...


I've got all sorts of spare phones at work GAME ON I'm going to see what happens with an iPhone 6 specifically.....


----------

